# Stromstoßschalter



## wonderfulworld (21 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Stromstoßschalter mit einer Steuerspannung von 24V DC und einen Nennspannung/-strom von 230V/16A. Jetzt bin ich ganz unsicher ob ich den hier nehmen darf, weil da nichts von der Nennspannung steht.

http://www.eas-y.de/ARTIKEL/eltako-stromstossschalter-s12-100-24v-dc-1s-16a-24v-dc-21100055.html

Das ist das einzige Eltako Stromstoßrelais mit Spulenspannung 24V DC das ich finden konnte. 

Alternativ hab ich noch diese Relais von Finder gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Finder. Wie sind die so von der Qualität.

http://www.finder.de/de/products/detail.php?codice=202390240000〈=de&gruppo=gruppo1

Also vielen Dank für eure Antworten

wonderfulworld


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2008)

Wofür willst du den denn nehmen ...?

Die beiden Fabrikate sind auf jeden Fall OK ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## cth (21 Mai 2008)

Hallo Wonderful,

der Stromstoßschalter von Eltako hat 24 VDC Spulenspannung und 250 VAC max. Spannung für den Schaltkontakt.
Ist also vollkommen i.O.

Vor einiger Zeit verbaute ich den elektronischen Typ 
[FONT=AvantGardeCondBook,Bold]*"ES12-100-8..230V UC"* weil er Multispannungstauglich ist.[/FONT]
Ebenso für die Dimmeranwendungen den Typ
*[FONT=AvantGardeCondBook,Bold]"EUD12NP-8..230V UC".[/FONT]*

Mit beiden Gerätetypen habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Technische Daten zum herunterladen auf der ELTAKO-Seite.

Gruß Christian


----------



## nade (21 Mai 2008)

Also die Finder, da läßt sich bei den Realais die Sache vom Sockel trennen, bei Eltako weiß ich nicht.
Hab mir in einen "mobielen Versuchsaufbau" die von Finder reingebaut, aber 16A werden die nie und nimmer in Reinkultur schalten, weil 230V Netz würds mir die Zileitung weglöten bei 16* 16A


----------



## wonderfulworld (22 Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten
@ Laffer
Also die Relais brauch ich für Steckdosen. Ich habe in jedes Zimmer eine Fünfadrige Leitung gelegt, bei der ich auf eine Ader Dauerstrom draufgegeben habe und auf der anderen Leitung will ich jetzt über die Stromstoßrelais mit einer SPS den Strom an und ausschalten. Dann kann ich bei jeder Steckdose entscheiden ob ich jetzt den "Dauerstrom", oder den "Stromstoßstrom" draufklemme

Dann nochmal vielen Dank und einen schönen Feiertag wünsch ich euch

Wonderfulworld


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Mai 2008)

... das entspricht ja im Prinzip der für den Stromstoßschalter sowieso vorgesehenen Anwendung ...
Du solltest nur mit induktiven Lasten aufpassen ...


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Mai 2008)

> und auf der anderen Leitung will ich jetzt über die Stromstoßrelais mit einer SPS den Strom an und ausschalten.



Dann weißt Du aber innerhalb der SPS nicht ob gerade an oder aus ist?


----------

